
Tutorials and tools for sysadmins and developers - aps-sids
https://syscoding.com/
======
Tiksi
I don't know how useful this would be for sysadmins. Looking at the tutorials,
the first one is _How To Add a User With Root Privileges on Ubuntu 14.04._ A
few problems I see with this:

\- Why have a distro (and version) specific tutorial to accomplish something
that's pretty much global?

\- Adduser isnt even Ubuntu 14.04 specific. A default sudo group might be
limited to ubuntu, but not 14.04, debian has wheel, but nothing by default in
sudoers, sudo isn't even in a base install IIRC, but thats maybe an extra
paragraph to explain.

\- Using adduser, which is only installed on some (deb based?) systems instead
of useradd which exists pretty much everywhere and is equally as simple to
use. So instead of learning something that can be applied to any system, you
learn something specific to this setup.

\- What if the `sudo` group isnt in /etc/sudoers? Why not show visudo, a quick
example of the syntax, maybe adding a group to sudoers.

\- It'd be nice to explain what these commands actually do and show the
changes in /etc/passwd and /etc/group that they make.

\- A user with root privileges would have [ug]id 0, this is just adding the
user to a group that has sudo privs.

Looking at the tools on the page, I can maybe see the dns propagation checker
being useful (I keep my own lists to check against but I don't think that's
standard practice), and maybe the geolocation, though it doesnt offer anything
more than every other geolocation tool, or just hitting the maxmind db, which
I assume this uses. The rest of the tools exist locally on most nix systems,
and I dont see much advantage to running them off the site, unless they
offered a choice of locations/networks/transit/PoPs to test from. A traceroute
from some random server doesn't really tell you much without knowing the
network layout, or at the very least the location, other than maybe for "down
for everyone or just me" type problems.

In all I don't see much here for sysadmins, maybe for people just starting to
learn how to become a sysadmin, but I wouldn't recommend it for that either,
as the tutorials all seems to have the same kind of problems I mentioned
above.

[0] [https://syscoding.com/tutorials/7/how-to-add-a-user-with-
roo...](https://syscoding.com/tutorials/7/how-to-add-a-user-with-root-
privileges-on-ubuntu-1404/)

 _Edit: You might wanna seriously consider rate limiting the network tools,
especially the port scanner._

~~~
Cthulhu_
Looks to me like a pretty generic tutorial site - they have very specific
tutorials like that because the authors don't know any better (lacking deeper
knowledge of the underlying systems), and OS-specific tutorials score higher
in search engines / queries.

Your additional explanation also highlights an important issue in Linux - it's
not simple, and for every problem there's a dozen solutions, each with its own
caveats and special cases.

------
s_dev
I've always found the tutorials over at Digital Ocean to be an excellent
resource in helping me learn sysadmin skills. Other people looking to learn
these skills might find this useful:

[https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials](https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials)

I signed up with this service an have yet to receive my confirmation email. I
will give it a try when it comes through.

------
unexistance
If this is just catering to Linux sysadmins, it should be stated there in the
title

If it's not, perhaps you want to try use POSIX-compatible commands / scripts,
or at least be cross-platform, at least the major ones

Maybe can add Perl tutorials as well, as it's widely available (pre-installed)
in most servers

------
progamler
Oh, its broken
[https://syscoding.com/network/reverse/?host=127.0.0.1](https://syscoding.com/network/reverse/?host=127.0.0.1)

------
amelius
It seems like a random collection of tutorials.

Why not simply put the information on the web as blogs, and let users find you
based on a google search?

------
shardool
Login isnt working

